# Gesamthaft



## melisa

Gesamthaft bedeutet es eine untergeordnete Schwepunktbildung.

Danke

Mel


----------



## Kajjo

Bitte gib den Kontext an, in dem dieses Wort auftritt. Es ist kein übliches, deutsches Wort. Wahrscheinlich eine mundartliche Form für "insgesamt" oder vielleicht ein juristischer Fachbegriff?

Kajjo


----------



## melisa

Es un texto sobre el Fenómeno El Niño.
Paraguay hat die koordinierende Hilfe eines von der Schweiz bezahlten Experten erhalten. Der Barbeitrag ist eine diese Aktion begleitende Finanzielle Unterstützung. Gesamthaft bedeutet es eine untergeordnete Schwepunktbildung.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Kajjo said:


> Bitte gib den Kontext an, in dem dieses Wort auftritt. Es ist kein übliches, deutsches Wort. Wahrscheinlich eine mundartliche Form für "insgesamt" oder vielleicht ein juristischer Fachbegriff?
> 
> Kajjo


 

Hola Meli.

Das ist wirklich schwer zu beantworten. Ich würde auch sagen: "gesamthaft", das existiert im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

melisa said:


> Es un texto sobre el Fenómeno El Niño.
> 
> Paraguay hat die koordinierende Hilfe eines von der Schweiz bezahlten Experten erhalten. Der Barbeitrag ist eine diese Aktion begleitende Finanzielle Unterstützung. Gesamthaft bedeutet es eine untergeordnete Schwepunktbildung.


 
Oh, puede ser que ya lo traduciste de qué sé yo al alemán... Esto sería grandioso, Meli! - Pero sie es un texto de un científico alemán o suizo...? 

En alemán 'normal':

Paraguay hat die koordinierende Hilfe eines von der Schweiz bezahlten Experten erhalten. Der Barbeitrag ist eine diese Aktion begleitende 
*F  f*inanzielle Unterstützung. *Gesamthaft*  *Insgesamt (gesehen)*bedeutet *es*  *sie* eine untergeordnete Schwe*r*punktbildung.

Así: Schwe_*r_*punktbildung, no Schwepunktbildung. 

Para "gesamthaft" - lo que no hay - yo tomaria "insgesamt gesehen", que es un resultado final, una vista final de lo que se ve con estos problemas.

Las letras subrayadas son faltas.


----------



## Ralf

Schwichtenhövel said:
			
		

> ...
> Ich würde auch sagen: "gesamthaft", das existiert im Deutschen nicht.


Meines Wissens ist es in der Schweiz gebräuchlich. Aber auch im Deutschen taucht es hin und wieder auf, insbesondere, wie Kajoo schon vermutet, in juristischen Zusammenhängen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Fachbegriff ist, sondern eher eine unglückliche Wahl im Bemühen, einen Text gehaltvoller erscheinen zu lassen.

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Google-Recherchen ergeben leicht, daß das Wort überwiegend in der Schweiz verwendet wird, und zwar, soweit man jeweils aus dem Zusammenhang schließen kann, im Sinne von "insgesamt". Da lag ich mit meinem ersten, spontanen Gefühl gar nicht so schlecht.

Kajjo


----------

